# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Freedom Castle >  I love my India

## sikandar107

*Yes I love my India.  I love its heritage.  I love its cultural.  I love everything of India.

And I love the big heart of our people in India.  I love the big capital city of our beloved country India.  And I always loved and believed the saying about our capital city, Delhi tou bade dil walon ki hai.   Yes I heard and understood this adage verbatim right from my childhood because I saw the mentors of our great nation sitting there and carving out the fate of our nation.  Everything is Delhi is so adorable that we cannot thing about any other place being bigger than this.  Kyunki Delhi tou bade dil walon ki hai.

But all my beliefs gets a jolt when suddenly I come to know about a woman giving birth to her baby girl and passes away on a footpath.  It is said that the poor woman was crying with labour pain for four days and no one of our Bade Dilwalon ki Delhi paid any heed to her pains.  No one even could bother about in that fast moving city, that one woman is lying on a footpath seeking support to bring a new life to this world and that too in their Bade dil walon ke Delhi.  She died leaving her new born girl baby behind.

 And this was an eye opener for that Bade Dil Walon ki Delhi.  Now so many organizations and politicians come forward with their Bada Dil to adopt the baby girl.  To pledge to upbring the baby girl with the best of facilities and basic amenities.  And now Television are busy beaming and showing such Bade Dilwala who are coming forward with their gestures.  I am happy, very happy to watch these Bade Dilwalas.  Atleast these big persons are getting some mileage to their efforts by showing their great faces to all over India.

Now I ask them something.  Where were you when the woman was crying on the footpath?  Where did your Bada Dil go, when she was in deep mental and emotional trauma?  Aah. I am shocked very shocked.  And now when you have woken up, now when your deaf ears and blind eyes have started responding to the crying of the infant which the poor woman has left behind to her own fate, will you be able to bring her mother back even after providing the best of amenities to the poor baby girl?  What answer will you give to that girl after he grows up and asks about her mother?  Will you ever have any answer to your heartlessness?  

No no dont feel shy.  I know my question cannot be answered by you.  And not anyone of you and this will remain un answerable to that girl also when she asks you tomorrow so let it be like that.  But dont forget.  You are answerable to that Sabse Bada Dil Wala sitting much above all of us.  So be ready for that day.  Till then go on doing your soul searching you Bade Dil Walas !!

And you continue with your such graceful saying, Delhi tou bade dil walon ki hai and be happy.  You would be getting many such opportunities to come to show your greatness in TV channels because there would always be a poor woman on a footpath and then die and leave her baby to their own destinies.  You require such woman to die, otherwise how will you always claim that Delhi tou bade dil walon ki hai*

----------


## kadambari

sikandarbhaiya thats sad .i have lived in delhi before so dont blame Delhi for its lack of humanity as crows are black everwhere and nowdays in this fastpacing world no one has time to give help as the fear of police is there too.The best way out is to give the girl to someone who wants to adopt so that she gets the best in her life.I for one always loved Delhi so this type of things do happen once in a while everywhere ok

----------


## sikandar107

yeah true.  But I am angry on those so called intellectuals who are now beaming on TV with their gestures.  Anyway one Ms. Bhavna Fredrick is seeking to adopt the kid and there are so many.  Thats what I ask.  I also luv Delhi because its our capital city though I don't stay there.  But end of the day the fact remains there rite??  I am anger is because I am hurt.  My anger is because Delhi is India.  And my anger is because I am also Indian.  And finally my anger is because I am a human being irrespective of the fact where I live or which country I belong to.  My anger is for all the places where such inhumane act is taken place all over the world.  Hope you understand me Kadam.

----------


## heman

mai apney desh kai baare mai sirf itna bolunga yahan kai kaisa bhi ho woh;I am proud to be a Indian

----------


## Tulip

That's very sad Sikandar. And even now the people who are coming forward I guess they care less for the girl and more about their impressions. I don't seem to understand where are we going...where is the humanity if we call ourselves humans!

----------


## sikandar107

Thats the issue Tulip.  Thank u so much you got my point.

----------


## Tulip

I did Sikandar.

----------


## shahpooja

who doesnt love his/her country

----------


## Tulip

Exactly. 
Anyway, let's be hopeful and try to make this world a little better, we can't change the place we live in instantly but we should try doing the small acts and small contributions to make it better.

----------


## sikandar107

> Exactly. 
> Anyway, let's be hopeful and try to make this world a little better, we can't change the place we live in instantly but we should try doing the small acts and small contributions to make it better.


On u chose to reply Ms. Shahpooja ???  I did not feel worth replying to her post coz. I thoght she has not even understood the theme of my post and I thot it is useless to reply back.  :Smile: 

But I strongly endorse your views and thanks a lot for getting the message behind my post.

----------


## Tulip

You are most welcome and I would like if you keep on posting different topics like that.

----------


## sikandar107

Tulip we belong to this forum.  I know this forum is full of intelligent and expert people in their own areas.  I wud luv all of us  contribute our shares to make this place better better and better..

----------


## Tulip

Yes Indeed Sikandar. =)

----------


## sikandar107

> Exactly. 
> Anyway, let's be hopeful and try to make this world a little better, we can't change the place we live in instantly but we should try doing the small acts and small contributions to make it better.


I am hopeful.  But at the same time sceptical too.  I have a gut feeling that unless and until don't leave behind their prejudice and bias towards different faith and religion and as long as they continue to carry on with their hypocracy and double standard, the problem would always exist.

----------


## Tulip

Well that's a valid point too.

----------


## bufferDBMS

i luv india..and morris mano too

----------


## molakavamsi

we all love india , dude!!!!!!

----------


## molakavamsi

india is great

----------


## molakavamsi

we are proud to be indian!!!!!!

---------- Post added at 02:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:49 PM ----------

india is rich in diversity and culture

---------- Post added at 02:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:50 PM ----------

i love my indiaaaaaaaaa

----------


## molakavamsi

india is a place to live , bcs its wer we live the life from rags to riches

---------- Post added at 02:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:53 PM ----------

india is my country

----------


## johnsonlive1

Wow Sikandar. Such a nice post. I also Love India. I love India very much because of its Religions, their livings and the most imporatant thing which i likes in India is their Festivals. I had gone to India in Diwali festival. Such a nice view in all states of Gujarat. I was watching  lights, crackers and lamps everywhere.

----------


## rising.pakistan1

thats very good that u love your country  :Smile: ) but we love Pakistan

----------

